
The Only Way You Can Delete This NSA Malware Is to Smash Your Hard Drive to Bits - ironic_ali
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ypwk5v/the-only-way-you-can-delete-this-nsa-malware-is-to-smash-your-hard-drive-to-bits
======
richliss
Anyone got any idea about how they might bridge airgapped computers like they
mention in the article?

I’ve heard theories before about out of human hearing range audio signals
acting as initiation/connection signals to laptops and that the firmware in a
lot of these laptop mic subsystems has this kind of code always running and
ready.

It would definitely be interesting to hear of some genuine examples.

~~~
Fjolsvith
"Much like previously discovered NSA malware such as Stuxnet and Flame,
Equation Group's malware platforms can spread between air-gapped computers,
ones that aren't connected to the internet, via USB sticks;"

~~~
richliss
Yeh I got that but was hoping for something more interesting

~~~
ksaj
I suspect you were hoping for something like
[https://www.pcworld.com/article/3173371/a-hard-drives-led-
li...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/3173371/a-hard-drives-led-light-can-be-
used-to-covertly-leak-data.html)

Now these are considerably more interesting methods.

